# [Usertest] Sansa Clip 8GB Silver Edition MP3-Player



## Adrenalize (23. Mai 2009)

*Usertest: Sansa Clip 8GB Silver Edition MP3-Player*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem günstigen, kleinen und einfachen MP3-Player für Sport und Freizeit und habe mich entschlossen, dem Sansa Clip eine Chance zu geben. Der Clip ist der kleinste MP3-Player aus der aktuellen Sansa-Collection des bekannten Flash-Speicherherstellers Sandisk. Laut einigen Reviews soll dieser Player einen enorm guten Klang besitzen, weshalb er auf Anything But iPod - MP3 Player Reviews & News gar zum "Best of 2008" gekürt wurde.

Zusätzlich habe ich mir außerdem noch eine Silikonschutzhülle von Hama bestellt.

*Die Verpackung: *
Sowohl der Sansa Clip als auch die Schutzhülle sind in Blisterverpackung eingeschweißt. Hier heißt es also Schere zücken und auf scharfe Plastikkanten achten. Ein Auspacken der Teile ohne die teilweise Zerstörung der Verpackung ist leider nicht möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Lieferumfang: *
Neben dem Clip befinden sich Kopfhörer, ein eher kurzes Mini-USB-Kabel, eine originelle Anleitung, eine Treiber-CD, Sicherheitshinweise und ein Werbeflyer für ein Hörbuchportal in der Verpackung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kurzanleitung ist auf dickem, buntem Papier gedruckt und an einer Ecke drehbar zusammengeheftet, so dass man sie wie einen Fächer aufklappen und die Seiten nacheinander durchgehen kann. Eine nette Idee im vergleich zu den sonst üblichen weißen Broschüren aus dünnem Papier.

*Material, Optik, Verarbeitung*
Der Sansa Clip in Silber besitzt eine verspiegelte Vorderseite, welche dem Player einen durchaus edlen Look verleiht. Mit ihr kann man sich auch schminken oder Fingerabdrücke in CSI-Manier abnehmen.
Je nach Kapazität ist der Player auch in schwarz (ohne Spiegelfront) und diversen anderen Farben verfügbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest des Players ist in grauem Plastik gehalten, was weniger edel wirkt. Auf der Rückseite befindet sich ein abnehmbarer, solider Plastikclip, mit dem der Player an der Kleidung befestigt werden kann (daher auch der Name "Sansa Clip").
Die Bedientasten aus Plastik wirken solide und lassen sich sauber drücken, was jeweils mit einem Klickgeräusch quittiert wird. Der Player ist gut verarbeitet, es wackelt und knarzt nichts.

*Die Funktionstasten:*
Der Clip besitzt vorne die bei Sansa übliche Home-Taste, mit der man ins Hauptmenü und zurück springen kann. Darunter vier Navigationstasten und eine zentrale Taste zum Navigieren und Bestätigen. Im Musikbetrieb dienen diese als Play/Pause und Vor/Zurück, mit der mittleren Taste kann man zwischen EQ-Anzeige und Songinfo umschalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links befindet sich der Mini-USB-Eingang, darunter ein Schieberegler, mit dem der Player an- und ausgeschaltet wird. Auch die Tastensperre wird hiermit aktiviert.
Rechts sitzt der Kopfhörereingang, darunter ein Kippschalter zur Lautstärkeregelung.

*Der Player im Betrieb:*
Schaltet man den Player ein, erwacht das blau-gelbe OLED Display unter der verspiegelten Vorderseite zum Leben. Bei den Menüs beschränkt sich Sandisk aufs Wesentliche. Es gibt die Hauptmenüpunkte Musik, Radio, Mikro und Einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter Musik kann man selbstverständlich Lieder oder Audiobooks nach diversen Kriterien sortiert auswählen. Auch die Einstellung des Equalizers, das Berwerten von Songs und das Löschen einzelner Stücke sind hier möglich. der EQ bietet neben diversen Presets (Rock, Pop, Klassik...) auch eine benutzerdefinierte Einstellung.
Der integrierte FM-Tuner kann automatisch Sender suchen. Das Kopfhörerkabel dient hierbei wohl als Antenne. Der Empfang ist zufriedenstellend, teils aber etwas verrauscht. Sender werden als Presets gespeichert und können dann mit der mittleren Taste durchgewechselt werden. RDS Daten zeigt der Radio leider nicht an.
Im Mikrophonmodus kann der Sansa Clip Sprache oder Geräusche aufnehmen. als Aufnahmeformat wird .wav verwendet. Mangels Lautsprecher eignet sich der Sansa nur sehr begrenzt als Diktiergerät-Ersatz.
In den Einstellungen kann man diverse Optionen wie Displayhelligkeit, Sprache, Zeit bis zum Standby etc. auswählen. Auch der Datenübertragungsmodus ist wählbar. Für Verwirrung sorgen die Einstellungen für Sleep und Auto-Power. Ersteres ist dabei ein Sleeptimer, das Gerät schaltet nach dieser Zeit immer ab (z.B. für Audiobooks als Einschlafhilfe). Auto-Power bestimmt, nach welcher Zeit der Player bei Untätigkeit abschaltet (also wenn keine Musik abgespielt wird).

*Der Anschluss an den PC:*
Zum Befüllen oder für Firmwareupgrades wird der Sansa Clip einfach per Mini-USB an den Rechner angeschlossen. Vorbildlich, denn so braucht man für diverse Geräte wie Digicam oder Handy immer nur ein Kabel am PC. Der Sansa kann entweder per Explorer direkt oder über einen Mediaplayer gefüttert werden. Für Firmwareupgrades bietet Sandisk ein kleines Programm, das eigentlich alles von alleine macht. 
Neben MP3 unterstützt der Clip auch die Formate OGG und FLAC.
Das Aufladen des Akkus erfolgt ebenfalls über USB. Wer fexibel sein will, muss ein Netzteil für Steckdose->USB mitbestellen.

*Der Sound:*
Kommen wir zum Wichtigsten, dem Klang! 
Ich habe den Sansa Clip mit meinen großen Sony MDR-480 Kopfhörern und kleinen Creative In-Ear Kopfhörern getestet und bin begeistert.  Die Tonwiedergabe klingt subjektiv sauberer als am PC oder an meiner Kompaktanlage. Nach einigen MP3s aus den Bereichen Rock, Pop und Klassik steht der Sansa als Sieger fest. Mein Nokia 6300 und der iPod Nano meiner Schwester haben keine Chance. Sogar über die winzigen In-Ears bringt der Sansa Clip ein ausgewogenes Klangbild, mit dem Equalizer kann man bei Bedarf die Bässe noch etwas betonen.
In Anbetracht des günstigen Preises wirklich ein toller Klang, solange man halbwegs brauchbare Kopfhörer verwendet. 

*Die Lieder:  *
Der Sansa Clip wurde nicht nur zu etwa 80% aufgeladen geliefert, es befanden sich auch direkt vier Songs auf dem Gerät. Die Gruppen sind mir zwar unbekannt, aber die Lieder klingen ganz gut, und man kann den Player so direkt antesten, ohne ihn vorher laden oder befüllen zu müssen. Neben zwei rockigeren Stücken gibt es einen Clubsound-Titel und ein Instrumentalstück, alle in sehr hoher Qualität. Eigentlich zu schade, um sie einfach zu löschen. 

*Die Konkurrenz: *
Welche Alternativen gibt es nun zum Sansa Clip? Nun, Mini-MP3 Player gibt es viele, China sei dank. Die meisten bieten aber deutlich weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten als der Clip.
Erwähnenswert ist außerdem der _Creative Zen Plus_, der mit fast identischen Maßen, aber einem etwas kleineren OLED Display aufwartet.
Und natürlich auch der_ iPod Shuffle_, bei dem sich ja etwas die Geister scheiden. die aktuelle Version besitzt weder Display, noch Tasten und muss über eine Kabelfernbedienung gesteuert werden. Allerdings ist der neue Shuffle dadurch nochmal etwas kleiner als der Sansa Clip.

*Die Schutzhülle:*
Noch ganz kurz zur Hama Hülle: Den Clip an der Rückseite abnehmen, den Player durch die große Öffnung links hineinfriemeln, fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie standhaft sie ist, muss sich erst noch zeigen. Auf jeden Fall ist sie dehnbar, und die Tasten lassen sich weiterhin gut bedienen, auch die Mikroaufnahme klappt noch.

*Das Fazit: *
Der Sansa Clip ist ein Purist. Er kann im Grunde zwei Sachen: Klein sein, und Musik abspielen, und beide beherrscht er ausgezeichnet. Mit Preisen ab 50 EUR ist die 8GB Variante außerdem relativ günstig im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Etwas Geld in höherwertige Kopfhörer sollte man allerdings investieren (das ist bei anderen Playern aber auch nicht anders).
wer einen einfachen und günstigen Player ohne viel Schnickschnack, aber mit hervorragendem klang sucht, ist beim Sansa Clip an der richtigen Adresse. 

Wer auf ein größeres Display und einen SD-Card Slot nicht verzichten will, sollte sich den Sansa Fuze näher ansehen.

*Der Sansa Clip 8GB Silber zusammengefasst:*
+ Toller Sound
+ Günstiger Preis
+ Klein und leicht, gut verarbeitet
+ Einfache Bedienung
+ Stylish verspiegelte Vorderseite
+ Display gut ablesbar
+ Clip abnehmbar

- Vorderseite anfällig für Fingerabdrücke und möglicherweise Kratzer
- Aufladen nur per USB
- Kein RDS beim Radio, nur Anzeige der Frequenz, Rauschen beim Empfang
- Mikroaufnahme nur als wav

Hier noch ein Größenvergleich, Sansa Clip vs. Nokia 6300:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klyer (23. Mai 2009)

ne schlecht, ist mal was anderes wie Apple oder Phillips


----------



## moe (23. Mai 2009)

schöner test. zwei wochen früher und ich hätte den statt nen samsung gekauft. (btw: samsung suckt.)


----------



## Chron-O-John (25. Mai 2009)

Wollt nur hinzufügen, ich hab den auch (das schwarze Modell) und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 

Was noch erwähnenswert ist, ist dass er auch FLACs abspielen kann - das habe ich mir schon immer gewunschen. Der Akku hält echt lange und den Mini-USB-Stecker find ich auch super - kein spezielles Kabel - so kann man ihn auch bei nem Freund schnell aufladen oder sachen Rüberkopieren - nur allzu lange / schlecht geschirmt sollte das Kabel nicht sein.

Das Radio ist eigentlich unbrauchbar, gescheiten Empfang bekommt man (oder zumindest ich in meiner Region) nicht hin.

Mit dem Sound bin ich auch sehr zufrieden; die mitgelieferten Kopfhörer sind aber wirklich - najo.

Warum Leute sich um ein schönes Gerät häßliche Schutzfolien rumtun (oder diese Plastikabdeckfolie drauflassen) versteh ich zwar nicht, aber gut, wer will. Das Gerät bleibt zwar schön, unter dem Schutz, sehen tu ich diese schönheit wieder nicht und es ist dann insgesamt noch hässlicher. Egal jedem das seine - für mich is das nix.

Aber insgesamt eine eindeutige Empfehlung auch meinerseits.


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Mai 2009)

FLAC hab ich erwähnt, bei "Anschluss am PC". 

die Schutzhülle hab ich halt einfach mal mitbestellt. Mir hats das Nokia Handy schon 3mal runtergehauen vom Crosstrainer, und meist knallt es dann unten gegen die Metallstangen. Hat mittlerweile auch eine kleine Delle unten, wo der Lack ab ist, und da ich nicht wusste, wie hart, kratz- und stoßfest der Sansa ist, wollte ich halt erstmal so ein Ding drüberziehen.

Aber stimmt schon, der edle Look geht damit flöten...

Was das USB-Protokoll angeht, tendiere ich momentan zu MSC. Hab ihn gestern Abend per MTP befüllt (ohne Laufwerksbuchstaben unter Vista). Der Explorer hängte sich bei einer alten, nicht mehr ganz lesbaren MP3 CD auf und shredderte mir das Filesystem des Players, so dass der Großteil der songs vom Player nicht mehr erkannt wurde. Löschen der Indexdatei und Chckdsk unter MSC halfen nicht, also hab ich formatiert und ihn heute nochmals per MSC befüllt. Nun sind alle Lieder drauf. 

Ist aber nicht die Schuld des Players gewesen sondern von dem sch... Windows Explorer, der freezte komplett, so dass ich ihn nach 5 min abgeschossen hab.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Mai 2009)

Schöner Test. Du hast ihn mir zuvor genommen. Ich hätte in naher Zukunft auch einen kleinen Test verfasst, weil ich bei dem Sansa Clip echt aus dem Häuschen bin. Vor knapp drei Wochen kaufte ich mir zuerst den iBeat organix 2.0 von Trekstor, welchen in zwei Mal (!) wegen fehlerhafter Firmware umtauschen musste. Danach lag der kleine unscheinbare Sansa Clip in den Regalen und lächelte mich an. Natürlich konnte ich nicht widerstehen und nahm mir den Player in schwarz ebenfalls in der 8 Gb-Variante (siehe Bild).

Zusammen mit dem Player kaufte ich mir noch die CX 200 von Sennheiser. Klingt erste Sahne, wenn ihr euch ein wenig mit dem Equalizer vertraut gemacht habt 

Was mir wichtig war:



Der Player sollte eine gute Akkulaufzeit haben
Der Ton sollte in allen Bereichen (Höhen, Mitten, Tiefen) ausgewogen klingen
Die Maße sollten kompakt sein
Die Bedienung soll auch nach einiger Übungszeit blind möglich sein
Es sollte ein Equalizer vorhanden sein, der benutzerdefinierte Werte zulässt
Die Menüführung ist unkompliziert gestaltet
Diese Punkte erfüllt der Sansa Clip ohne wenn und aber. Nebenbei ist die Software zum Aktualisieren der Firmware sehr hilfreich und leicht zu bedienen.

Der einzige Minuspunkt, der aber von den positiven Punkten überdeckt wird:

Dem Sansa Clip ist eure Ordnerstruktur egal, was bei der Zufallswiedergabe der Titel eigentlich schade ist. Der Player ordnet nach allem (Interpret, Jahr, Album usw.) nur nicht nach Ordnern oder deren Unterordnern etc.

Dieses Problem schafft ihr aus der Welt, indem ihr mit dem Media Player vorher nach und nach eine Wiedergabeliste anlegt und diese direkt auf dem Player zum Beispiel als .m3u abspeichert. Funktioniert einwandfrei 

Es ist dazwischen dann zwar immer etwas frickelig, wenn ihr ein paar Lieder hinzufügt/löscht, ist aber erstmal eine Playlist angelegt, geht so etwas immer recht flott.

Alles in allem ein empfehlenswerter und vor allem für den Preis unschlagbarer Player mit durchdachter Menüführung und einem bulligen Sound, der sich sehen...pardon, hören lassen kann.


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Mai 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Zusammen mit dem Player kaufte ich mir noch die CX 200 von Sennheiser. Klingt erste Sahne, wenn ihr euch ein wenig mit dem Equalizer vertraut gemacht habt


Kann ich bestätigen. Ich hab für die In-Ear Stöpsel von Creative etwas den Bass angehoben und dann noch die Höhen ein wenig. Kein Vergleich zum Nokia. Ok, das 6300 ist kein Musikhandy, aber der integrierte Player ist eigentlich ganz solide...nur klang mir alles zu bassarm (und das obwohl ich kein Fan von *wumm wumm* bin), und als ich sie im Handy per EQ anhob, matschte es bei einigen Songs schon ziemlich. Beim Sansa klingen dieselben Kopfhörer insgesamt viel ausgewogener. 



> Diese Punkte erfüllt der Sansa Clip ohne wenn und aber. Nebenbei ist die Software zum Aktualisieren der Firmware sehr hilfreich und leicht zu bedienen.


Wobei die mich etwas nervt, ab und an crasht die mir, wenn ich den Player abstecke, und es kommt die Vista Fehlerbehandlung. Der Witz ist nur, dass kein Fenster, Trayicon etc. da war und ich sie nicht gestartet hatte. Nach einem Autostart-Eintrag hab ich auch schon gefahndet, aber nichts gefunden. Warum läuft der Prozess ohne Fenster und alles? 
Zumindest der Sansa Dispatcher läuft jetzt gerade wieder. Automatisch bräuchte ich es nicht, reicht mir völlig, ab und an manuell nach Updates zu schauen. komisches Teil...



> Dem Sansa Clip ist eure Ordnerstruktur egal, was bei der Zufallswiedergabe der Titel eigentlich schade ist. Der Player ordnet nach allem (Interpret, Jahr, Album usw.) nur nicht nach Ordnern oder deren Unterordnern etc.


Ja, der scheint rein nach Einträgen im MP3-Tag zu gehen. Das geht soweit, dass er "unkown" anzeigt, wenn die Tags fehlen, anstatt den Dateinamen zu verwenden (zumindest soweit ich das sehen konnte).
Für mich nicht so relevant, da meine Musiksammlung ein einziger Sauhaufen ist, aber für Leute, die viele Alben haben oder all ihre Songs säuberlich geordnet ist es schon blöd.



> Dieses Problem schafft ihr aus der Welt, indem ihr mit dem Media Player vorher nach und nach eine Wiedergabeliste anlegt und diese direkt auf dem Player zum Beispiel als .m3u abspeichert. Funktioniert einwandfrei


Sprich, du rufst dann die Playlist auf und shufflest diese durch?



> Alles in allem ein empfehlenswerter und vor allem für den Preis unschlagbarer Player mit durchdachter Menüführung und einem bulligen Sound, der sich sehen...pardon, hören lassen kann.


Jepp. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass Sandisk die weltbesten Player herstellt, aber zumindest sind sie immer preislich attraktiv. anscheinend geben die den Preisvorteil der eigenen Chipherstellung direkt an die Käufer weiter. Die meisten anderen Marken wie Sony, Apple, Creative, Microsoft usw. müssen ja viele bzw. alle Innereien ihrer Player von anderen Firmen beziehen.

Der Klang überzeugt auf jeden Fall, das hätte ich von einem 50 EUR Player nicht erwartet. 
Hätte Franjo Poth mal lieber Sansas verkauft.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Mai 2009)

Das Problem mit Vista ist mir noch nicht vor die Augen gekommen. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich XP nutze  Vielleicht hat es in der Tat ja eine Wirkung, wenn du den Sansa auf Massenspeicher oder den anderen Betriebsmodus stellst, dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfallen möchte.

So ist es, ich erstelle die Playlist im Media Player und shuffle sie anschließend, je nach Stimmung, durch. Dabei gibt es schon mal Playlists, die wie folgt lauten und somit einigen Stimmungen entsprechen: Chillig-Langsam, Flott-Langsam, Party, Film-Musik usw.

Sicherlich gibt es für ein paar Euro vielleicht noch mehr Schnickschnack im etwas größeren oder kleineren Format, aber für nur MP3 hören ist das Gerät vollkommen ausreichend und verricht auch recht zuverlässig seinen Dienst, wenn man von der Kompatibilität zu Vista absieht.


----------



## Adrenalize (26. Mai 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Das Problem mit Vista ist mir noch nicht vor die Augen gekommen. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich XP nutze  Vielleicht hat es in der Tat ja eine Wirkung, wenn du den Sansa auf Massenspeicher oder den anderen Betriebsmodus stellst, dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfallen möchte.


Mal sehen, das Firmware file muss im Grunde nur in die Root des Players, und beim nächsten einschalten flasht er es dann. Der Updater macht auch nicht mehr als runterladen und kopieren. 
Wenn er sich nicht benimmt, fliegt er halt wieder runter. Kann schon sein, dass der Bug Vista 64 spezifisch ist. Generell funktioniert er aber, wenn er soll. 



> Sicherlich gibt es für ein paar Euro vielleicht noch mehr Schnickschnack im etwas größeren oder kleineren Format, aber für nur MP3 hören ist das Gerät vollkommen ausreichend und verricht auch recht zuverlässig seinen Dienst, wenn man von der Kompatibilität zu Vista absieht.


Genau so ist es. Früher hatte ich mal nachgedacht über einen mit TFT Screen, aber damit Filme und Fotos schauen ist doch Mäusekino, und nur für Coverart mehr zahlen und ein klobigeres Gerät rumtragen? 90% der Zeit hab ich das ding in der Tasche oder anderswo verstaut. Und mit den Covern gibts eh öfters Probleme, wenn die Grafiken zu groß sind.
Und das OLED Display des Clips ist besser lesbar und braucht weniger Strom als jedes Mini-TFT.

Wie ich schon schrieb, der Clip beschränkt sich aufs Wesentliche: Klein sein und Musik hervorragend wiedergeben. Mehr konnten meine Walkmans und Discmans früher auch nicht, die könnten eher weniger und waren klobig, aber damals gings auch irgendwie.
Der Clip ist so wunderbar winzig, es ist eine Freude


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Mal sehen, das Firmware file muss im Grunde nur in die Root des Players, und beim nächsten einschalten flasht er es dann. Der Updater macht auch nicht mehr als runterladen und kopieren.
> Wenn er sich nicht benimmt, fliegt er halt wieder runter. Kann schon sein, dass der Bug Vista 64 spezifisch ist. Generell funktioniert er aber, wenn er soll.


Kleiner Nachtrag hierzu: Ich habe, frech wie ich bin, einfach mal diese dispatch.exe umbenannt. Das Ding läuft im Hintergrund und checkt, ob ein Sansa angeschlossen wurde, falls ja, startet es wohl leise den Updater und sucht schonmal nach einer neuen Firmware.
In meinen Augen aber unnötig, daher kam die bei mir sehr beliebte  () Dateiendung .hurz zum Einsatz.  Fehlermeldung kommt keine, der Dispatcher startet einfach nicht. Der Updater kann aber nach wie vor manuell aufgerufen werden und scheint einwandfrei zu kooperieren. So kann man nun ab und zu selbst nach Updates schauen und hat nicht immer einen (weiteren) Hintergrundprozess dafür aktiv.


----------



## smith0815 (30. Mai 2009)

Die Teile sind sehr verlockend, nicht zuletzt wegen dem Vorbis-Support (Ogg-Container) und der unkomplizierten Einbindung als Wechsellaufwerk. 

Allerdings gibt es* keine Wechselakkus*, also ein Konsumartikel im schlechtesten Sinn des Wortes, auslutschen und nach 2 Jahren wegschmeißen. Wenn ich denke, dass mein derzeitiger MP3-Player 8 Jahre (IIRC?!) auf dem Buckel hat und immer noch problemlos läuft (Pontis SP600), hält mich das leider von einem Wechsel ab.

Sorry, ich hatte den Kommentar versehentlich schon unter die Newsmeldung gepostet.


----------



## H@buster (31. Mai 2009)

Schöne Sache 


Nur eine Sache fehlt mir: Wie schnell is der im Kopieren? Mein aktueller Player braucht Eeeewigkeiten...


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Juni 2009)

H@buster schrieb:


> Nur eine Sache fehlt mir: Wie schnell is der im Kopieren? Mein aktueller Player braucht Eeeewigkeiten...


Gute Frage 

Ich hab immer so 10-12 Lieder kopiert und dabei im zweiten Explorerfenster dann schon die nächsten 10 Lieder gesucht. Bis ich die hatte war er fertig und langweilte sich schon wieder 

Wenn ich morgen dazukomme, kopiere ich nochmal ein paar songs und schaue auf die Zeit, aber so aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen es geht recht flott...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Juni 2009)

Der Sansa Clip war die letzten drei Tage jeweils knapp 6 Stunden auf der höchsten Lautstärkestufe (33) an einer Stereoanlage im Einsatz. Es sind immer noch 3/4 der Akkukapazität vorhanden gewesen.

Außerdem finde ich es auch erwähnenswert, dass der Clip, sollte er im Auto an einem Radio via USB betrieben werden, sich vollständig auflädt (Display leuchtet), sobald er sich aber aufgeladen hat schaltet das Display aus und das Radio kann weiterhin die Titel abspielen. Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass das Display mich die ganze Weile "belustigen" wird. Dem ist aber nicht so.

Kann man sich eigentlich von Sandisk eine Art Newsletter schicken lassen, wenn eine neue Firmware erschienen ist? Die Bequemlichkeit siegt bei mir, sodass ich selten bis kaum mal den Updater starten würde.


----------



## feivel (9. Juni 2009)

haben diesen player schon ne ganze weile gleich 2 mal..einmal silber einmal schwarz..und ich kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen..guter test

zum akku hat mich erst abgeschreckt, aber irgendwo mir dann auch gedacht, in 2 jahren will ich wahrscheinlich eh wieder einen neuen..wie immer..
bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden.
und 8 gb in der größe sind doch top, akkulaufzeit schön lange...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Juni 2009)

Ich habe aus purem Interesse mal eine Radiosendung aufgenommen. Die Qualität ist klasse, ein Rauschen ist bei der Aufnahme nicht zu hören.

Mit dem eingebauten Akku lässt sich aber durchaus gut leben. Es läuft ja fast jeder tagtäglich an einem USB-Port vorbei


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich nun den Wechsel von XP auf Windows 7 vollzogen habe, bin weiterhin zur Erstellung meiner Playlisten an den Media Player gebunden. Das Verhalten des Media Players hat sich aber dafür sehr stark verändert. Ich würde es sehr schätzen, wenn es eine nicht so umfangreiche aber funktionierende Methode gäbe, mit dem ich zukünftig meine Playlist bearbeiten oder anfertigen könnte. Könnt ihr mit Empfehlungen aussprechen?

Grüße,
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Ecle (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich hätte mal ne Frage:
Übernimmt der Player die Ordnerstruktur aus dem Explorer oder erstellt er eigene Interpreten/Album Ordner die er aus den ID3-Tags zieht?
Meine ID3-Tags sind nämlich schlecht gepflegt und da habe ich wirklich keine Lust alles einzutragen. Er soll einfach alles aus dem Explorer übernehmen, auch die Song-Reihenfolge.
Geht das?


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ecle, also soweit ich das beurteilen kann, sortiert der Player intern rein nach MP3 Tags durch. du kannst Dateien und Verzeichnisse so übertragen, wie du es willst, daran wird auch nichts verändert, aber der Player legt danach eine Index-Datei an, in der er die Songinfos speichert, die er dann später anzeigt. Bei Dateien, wo Taginfos fehlen, zeigt er z.B. dann "unbekannter Interpret" an und den Dateinamen als Songtitel.

Das ist bei Sansa-Playern aber generell so, ich glaube da muss man wohl oder übel ein Tool wie mp3tag bemühen und die Tags ordentlich befüllen, wenn man es optimal haben will.


----------



## Ecle (13. Dezember 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hallo Ecle, also soweit ich das beurteilen kann, sortiert der Player intern rein nach MP3 Tags durch. du kannst Dateien und Verzeichnisse so übertragen, wie du es willst, daran wird auch nichts verändert, aber der Player legt danach eine Index-Datei an, in der er die Songinfos speichert, die er dann später anzeigt. Bei Dateien, wo Taginfos fehlen, zeigt er z.B. dann "unbekannter Interpret" an und den Dateinamen als Songtitel.
> 
> Das ist bei Sansa-Playern aber generell so, ich glaube da muss man wohl oder übel ein Tool wie mp3tag bemühen und die Tags ordentlich befüllen, wenn man es optimal haben will.


Mp3Tag werde ich dann nicht mehr brauchen. Das einzige Problem was ich hätte, wäre wenn der Player eigene Ordner aus den ID3-Tags erstellt. Dann hätte ich z.B. 5 Ordner für den selben Interpreten nur weil z.B. 1 Buchstabe klein geschrieben ist und bei den anderen groß oder so. Zudem würde die Lieder durcheinander sein, weil teilweise die Titelnummer in den ID3-Tags nicht vorhanden sind.
Solange die Ordner wie im Explorer sind und er die Songs nach den Dateinamen sortiert ist alles gut. Die Informationen die dann aus den ID3-Tags angezeigt werden sind mir nicht so wichtig. Falls es komplett fehlt, reicht auch der Dateiname.
Itunes macht es übrigens genauso wie ich es nicht haben will.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesagt, Ordner wird er nicht erstellen, aber im Playermenü kann man halt Lieder nach Interpret, album etc. aussuchen, und ich denke diese Informationen holt er sich rein aus den Tags.
Ob er Lieder nacheinander spielt, weil sie in einem extra Verzeichnis liegen, hab ich allerdings nie getestet, da meine Tags fast alle vollständig sind, hab ich alles in den Musikordner geschmissen - durcheinander.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Dezember 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> [...]und ich denke diese Informationen holt er sich rein aus den Tags.



Jup, habe ich mit der Zeit auch festgestellt. Sobald keine Tags vorliegen, holt sich der Player die Informationen vom eigentlichen Dateinamen. Nicht selten steht dann im Display des Sansas der Musiktitel samt .mp3-Endung.

Ich bin leider dem Playlisten-Problem noch nicht auf die Schliche gekommen. Der einzige Grund, weshalb der Media Player noch auf meiner Platte existiert, ist die Tatsache, dass dieser als bisher mir bekannter Media Player die .m3u-Playlist so erstellt, dass die Laufwerkbuchstaben nicht übernommen werden - worauf der Sansa leider sehr viel Wert legt. Wie verwaltet ihr eure Wiedergabelisten des Sansas?

Gab es eigentlich in den letzten 4 Monaten ein Update für den Sansa?


----------



## feivel (21. Dezember 2009)

ich verwalte nicht..ich höre durcheinander...leg da nicht soviel wert drauf....und hörbücher mag ich irgendwie nicht so recht


----------



## Ecle (28. Januar 2010)

Hab mir jetzt übrigens auch den Sansa zugelegt. Bin begeistert. Vor allem wie sie das alles so klein gemacht haben, die hälfte davon muss ja schon der Akku sein 
Hab mir auch nen Ladegerät gekauft, 10€ etwa.


----------



## herethic (28. Januar 2010)

Jo,hab den Sansa clip+.
Allerdings in Schwarz und 2 GB.
Ich kann nur sagen 
Die Kopfhöhrer sind sehr gut.


----------



## Soulja110 (12. März 2010)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand ob dieser Player Zufällige Wiedergabe unterstützt? Also Shuffle oder wie das heißt...


----------



## feivel (12. März 2010)

ja..kann er.....


----------



## der_yappi (14. März 2010)

Danke für den Test. Bin nämlich grade am Suchen.
Der MP3-Player meiner Freundin macht grade ziemlich Stress.

*Jetzt zum Ladegerät: Was für eines wäre den geeignet für den Sansa?*

Schon mal Danke im Voraus.

MfG

Bei meinem alten Creative musste ich auf ein original Netzteil zurückgreifen. Das von Hama hat da nicht gefunzt (zu wenig Saft geliefert)
http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Reise-Lad...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1268584481&sr=8-4


----------



## feivel (14. März 2010)

der braucht kein ladegerät....der läd sich am usb port auf...

wenn du aber unbedingt eines willst 

http://www.handhirn.de/zubehoer/San...fuer-sandisk-sansa-clip-a808.html?ref=froogle


----------



## der_yappi (14. März 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> der braucht kein ladegerät....der läd sich am usb port auf...
> 
> wenn du aber unbedingt eines willst
> 
> Ladegerät 220V Netzteil für SanDisk Sansa Clip etc. - Zubehör SanDisk Sansa Clip - Shop



Ist ja nicht für mich, sondern für meine bessere Hälfte. Und die ist nicht so PC-Affin 

Und das HAMA-Teil (siehe 2 Posts zurück) hab ich halt noch daheim rumliegen.
Aber Danke schon mal für den Link


----------



## feivel (14. März 2010)

das netzteil sollte gehen..ich würds zuerst einfach testen...da das ding über standard usb kabel geladen wird...
mir ist nichts bekannt dass hier ein besonderes benötigt wird


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. März 2010)

Moin,

es ist quasi egal, welches Ladegerät ihr für den Sansa Clip nehmt. Solange das Ladegerät 5 Volt/500 mA abgeben kann, hätte ich keine Bedenken.

Ich habe ein günstiges Ladegerät von Artwizz, das dem Player ganz vernünftig und problemlos neue Kraft gibt.

Spezielle Sansa Clip-Ladegeräte zu horrenden Preisen finde ich zwar nett, aber nicht unbedingt lebensnotwendig. Ich kann sogar meinen Sansa Clip an meinem Sat.-Receiver laden 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. April 2010)

Guten Abend miteinander,

ich habe vor einigen Tagen die neue Firmware drauf gepackt. Leider hat Sandisk den Europäern einen Riegel vorgeschoben, was die Lautstärke betrifft. Setzt den Sansa Clip unter "Einstellungen" komplett zurück, wählt als Sprache nach Belieben "Deutsch" aus und als Region "Rest der Welt". Danach sollte sich bei den Einstellungen ein Punkt namens "Lautstärke" befinden, wo ihr "Hoch" auswählen könnt.

Viel Erfolg beim Umstellen.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## feivel (18. April 2010)

was hat denn die neue firmware für vorteile?
bzw. warum sollt ich die laden?


----------



## Adrenalize (18. April 2010)

Laut Releasenotes nur Bugfixes, keine neuen Features, aber ich denke der Replay Gain im Musikmenü ist neu.
Falls man sich die Mühe macht und z.b. mit Mediamonkey Loudnesswerte für alle MP3s speichern lässt, kann der Player sie damit wohl Anhand der Daten normalisieren und ggf noch den Level etwas anheben (einstellbar). die MP3s werden damit nicht verändert, der Player passt nur automatisch die Lautstärke an, um den Pegel gleichzuhalten.

Somit muss man nicht immer per Hand nachregeln bei leiseren und lauteren Songs...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. April 2010)

Hallo,

jup, es wurde bei der neuen Firmware nur Ungeziefer klein gemacht. Allerdings auch eine Sache, die mich störte: Beim Wechsel zwischen bestimmten Musikdateien knackte es immer so bedrohlich. Dieses Problem - sei es Einbildung oder nicht - ist nach dem Update Schnee von gestern.

Also kann dieser "Replay Gain" einfach mit den eingetragenen Werten im Tag für die Lautstärke den Pegel Lied für Lied eben halten? Wer will das? 

Ich hätte mir noch bei der neueren Firmware gewünscht, dass der Player nun auf die Ordnerstruktur achtet. Bin so ein Ordnungsfetischist beim Hören von Musik. Zum Einschlafen gäbe es dann die Liste "Chillig.m3u", zum Aufstehen "Bummbumm.m3u".

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Mai 2010)

Moin moin,

eine Kleinigkeit ist mir noch unter die Nägel gekommen:

Während der Wiedergabe eines Titels hat man jetzt nicht mehr auf dem zentralen Knopf des Steuerkreises die Möglichkeit, das aktuelle Musikstück  mit maximal fünf Sternen zu bewerten, sondern fügt im kurz gehaltenen Zustand dieser Taste zu der schon im Player vorhandenen Wiedergabeliste hinzu.

Ich habe zumindest seit dem letzten Firmware Update ernsthafte Probleme, den Clip nochmals mit dem Sansa Updater kommunizieren zu lassen. Vielleicht mag es daran liegen, dass es derzeit noch kein weiteres Update gibt. Das Verhalten des Programms ist allerdings schon etwas seltsam.

Freundliche Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Adrenalize (4. Mai 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Während der Wiedergabe eines Titels hat man jetzt nicht mehr auf dem zentralen Knopf des Steuerkreises die Möglichkeit, das aktuelle Musikstück  mit maximal fünf Sternen zu bewerten, sondern fügt im kurz gehaltenen Zustand dieser Taste zu der schon im Player vorhandenen Wiedergabeliste hinzu.


Das kann man doch in den Einstellungen wählen, was die Taste machen soll. Entweder Track bewerten oder auf diese Playlist adden.
Ausprobiert habe ich bisher aber weder das eine noch das andere. 


> Ich habe zumindest seit dem letzten Firmware Update ernsthafte Probleme, den Clip nochmals mit dem Sansa Updater kommunizieren zu lassen. Vielleicht mag es daran liegen, dass es derzeit noch kein weiteres Update gibt. Das Verhalten des Programms ist allerdings schon etwas seltsam.


Hm, das habe ich bisher nicht probiert.
Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist: Der Player wurde leiser, mit der alten FW habe ich auf der normalen Skala so im Bereich 80%-90% gehört, jetzt nach dem Update musste ich auf Laut stellen und liege dort nun bei 50-60% ca im Pegel.
Was das bringen soll, weiß wohl nur Sansa allein, ich denke nicht, dass die alte Normaleinstellung ohrenschädlich war, selbst wenn man die auf 100% stellte.
Ich benutze ja In-Ears, näher am Ohr kann man kaum sein...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Mai 2010)

'n Abend Adrenalize,

handelt es sich nicht um dieses Problem, welches ich letztens hier schilderte? Die Problemlösung steht bereits mit im Beitrag von mir 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Adrenalize (4. Mai 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> handelt es sich nicht um dieses Problem, welches ich letztens hier schilderte? Die Problemlösung steht bereits mit im Beitrag von mir


Das ist der workaround zum Problem, ja. Wobei ich nichts umstellen musste, meiner ist von Haus aus auf englisch eingestellt.

Trotzdem hat mir halt vor dem Update "normal" gereicht (da gab es ja auch schon normal und hoch), aber jetzt nach dem Update musste ich eben auf "hoch" ausweichen, um dieselbe Lautstärke zu bekommen wie damals über "normal".


----------

